# VooDoo Rada anyone?



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Reynolds 853, 56cm is 3.8lbs, TIG welded. For $720 with fork it seems like a good deal. They claim that its for racing and aggressive riding. Is this true? Is it stiff? I like the idea of a steel bike but i want something snappy yet comfortable. Could it be built up and come in at around 17lbs? Any info would be great, no reviews out there.


----------



## jmtbkr (Dec 13, 2004)

I love mine!!

Super comfortable, very responsive.

Not to worried about the weight as I am 215lbs

goes good with my red one!


----------

